# New name



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Just got my DBA and registered the domain name.
what do you think? 

Bling-n-Things


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

My wife and I will be traveling the East coast in our new RV to sell Custom designed exotic lingerie, costumes and accessories to Dancers embellished with Spangles, Rhinestones and Glitter. We also plan on doing festivals along the way.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

With all due respect: *blingnthingapparel* is way too complicated. Difficult to read and difficult to type in. 

I would search for something better...

Sorry.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

that's just the email. The name of the business is bling-n-thing.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

OK. What about the website? 

I assumed that it will be www.blingnthingapparel.com


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> that's just the email. The name of the business is bling-n-thing.


I think it fits your product well, as described.

I see a:
*bling-n-things.com
*parked on GoDaddy, so I assume that is you. That URL is fine. Lots of people don't use dashes in their URL, but in many instances it increases the readability to use them (and avoids undesirable alternate readings). I think it works well in your case.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

You are right. *Bling-n-things.com* (without the apparel) is much better. IMHO.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yes bling-n-things is my domain.  I wish I could have got that email too but it was taken.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> yes bling-n-things is my domain.  I wish I could have got that email too but it was taken.


That confuses me a bit. What do you mean that bling-n-things email was taken? On gmail? If you have the domain you should also have e-mail to go with it as well, which should be [email protected].
You should be able to set up multiple e-mail addresses for your domain, i.e. [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], etc. And there should be a default e-mail of [email protected].
A quick look at godaddy shows anywhere from 100 to 1000 email addresses with web site hosting. All of this can be set from your hosting cPanel or whatever godaddy uses.
Hope that helps.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Domain name will not help to sell anything. We have to let people know the domain name.
Advertising. My is All American Mfg & Supply Co. | Printing equipment and supplies which is not appeal at all but we do quite a lot internet business. Fancy names will not help business. Easy name and advertised name will make $$$$ for us. I like your name. Spend $$$ to let people know. Best Luck!
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

Just my opinion and please forgive me if I sound ignorant to your vision but when I first read "Bling-n Things" I got a "Gangster" type thought right off the bat....I think if you are selling Lingere and girly things, "Blingy things" sounds a little more feminine.

But like I said..that's just me.


----------

